# Clean shop



## cigarman (Jun 24, 2008)

I just spent the last four days cleaning and reorganizing my shop.  I was wondering how often your shops get cleaned.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

You forgot "never".


----------



## TBone (Jun 24, 2008)

Big difference in clearing the sawdust and cleaning the shop.  I don't like to get to the point that sawdust "hides" skews, gouges or bushings etc.  But as far as a full cleaning, it's when I get time and have to.  Usually because I have to clear space to do something else.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 24, 2008)

Look, I have a choice, I can clean my shop or I can turn.

Besides, I know where everything is, so what's the problem?


----------



## dkarcher (Jun 24, 2008)

I have to share my shop with the vehicles. Plus we use the garage for the primary entrance to our house. LOML doesn't like it when I track sawdust into the house.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does using a leaf blower count as cleaning?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 24, 2008)

I've got sawdust in my shop older than many members here!


----------



## TBone (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Does using a leaf blower count as cleaning?



Works much better than a broom.  Have also used the air hose, but leaf blower is quicker.


----------



## dkarcher (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Does using a leaf blower count as cleaning?



Works for me!


----------



## airrat (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm with Cav, if I don't want to get the leaf blower out I use the shop vac and reverse it.   I am curious to know what my neighbors think when that dust cloud comes out.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

You are supposed to clean your shop? Hummm, that is a new one. I will have to contemplate on this idea for a couple years.


----------



## rherrell (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine stays clean. I'm in charge of a fairly large metal shop at work and we spend the last 15 min. of every day cleaning up. I do basically the same thing in my shop. I use it on weekends so every Sunday I take 15 min. to clean and most of the time it doesn't take THAT long. If you keep at it it's EASY!
IMO a messy shop is at the very least unproductive and at the very worst dangerous.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> Mine stays clean. I'm in charge of a fairly large metal shop at work and we spend the last 15 min. of every day cleaning up. I do basically the same thing in my shop. I use it on weekends so every Sunday I take 15 min. to clean and most of the time it doesn't take THAT long. If you keep at it it's EASY!
> IMO a messy shop is at the very least unproductive and at the very worst dangerous.




I own print shop, I frequently give clients tours. They always remark how clean the work area is, I have had many say they have never seen a cleaner printing company. So I agree with you 100% with everything you said.

But... 15 minutes everyday equals 91 hours and 15 minutes per year worth of cleaning. Do you know how many things I can turn in that time!

I can clean or I can turn


----------



## gketell (Jun 25, 2008)

My "shop" is also my wifes parking stall in the garage.  It gets cleaned each day (or each 2 days on weekends).

GK


----------



## Fred (Jun 25, 2008)

A clean shop also lends itself to less dust to settle on any finishing surfaces one may be working on.

A leaf blower is one of the best to get rid of major piles of saw dust. The "cloud" does cause my neighbors some serious worries since they never know what I am building or blowing up out there. I get some really weird questions and try to offer up some even more weird answers for them. Keeps everyone guessing!


----------



## great12b4ever (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Does using a leaf blower count as cleaning?



I haven't tried that yet.  I just get out my trusty grain scoop and start shoveling when I can't make a path thru the shavings and sawdust anymore.  LOML used to be right there putting the stuff on her flowerbeds, or in the compost pile until she had to start making paths thru the stuff to see the flowers!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 25, 2008)

A few of you have been in my shop and know its ......well......hmm......remember the old butcher shops with sawdust on the floor, only think inches deep.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 29, 2008)

I finally got my shop organized so I could use it. it took about a year from the time I finished building it. Then my nephew brought out the other half of my stuff. it just got stacked inside so once again I can barely move in there. Wife and I actually talked about working on it yesterday so chances are looking up that I will be working in it again in the next week to a month lol. biggest problem for me is that I actually have to build stuff in order to put things away. once that is done I keep the shop pretty clean all the time.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

if you think of the shavings and dust as a potential fire hazard you won't be long keeping it at bay


----------



## dntrost (Jun 29, 2008)

I sweep every couple of weeks and blow it out with compressor. I need a leaf blower!!!![]


----------

